

Ask HN: Examples of sites with 'customer class' freemium? - wensing

Any examples of sites that require registration or upgrading to a premium version for business use?  Chris Anderson mentioned 'customer class' as a freemium model, would like to see examples.  Main difficulty is obviously enforcement.
======
chrisa
<http://amcharts.com/> is one example I can think of. You can use it for free
if you don't mind "charts by amcharts" in the corner. This makes it possible
for free personal use, as well as the ability to try it for free, but if you
want to use it on your business site or software, most would surely pay the
fee.

------
rs
At <http://xp-dev.com> there's no SSL on the free accounts - those users who
want tougher security of their code transmitting over the wire do have to
upgrade. (disclaimer: I own and run xp-dev.com)

------
ScottWhigham
I've seen several. Search for "Personal Use only" maybe? Those are generally
the terms I see when I see the licensing model on a shopping cart. I don't
know of any offhand but that's probably where I would start.

------
bjclark
Most of the "backup services" (jungledisk, mozy, etc.) do either free or
really cheap "personal" backup, but have expensive "business" plans.

RubyMine is free for "Open Source".

